# Why can't I submit?



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I wanted to submit a picture to the monthly bettafish.com picture contest. I went to the sticky thread, followed the URL, and I keep getting led to an empty page with all of the basic links ( Welcome, Hadoken Kitty. You last visited: Today blah blah blah etc etc etc). Am I not doing this right?


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

When I used that link, it was empty. It's probably because there are contests every month. You just go to the home page and look to the left, that's were it will work for sure.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

To the left? I looked to the right. I clicked the "Submit a photo" link and the same thing happened. T.T


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

well mine says I am entered in February's contest but I entered January's contest and it says January's winner is the same as December's... I am confused...


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Whoops, I meant the right. 
That's happening to me, too. I think you should contact a mod about this.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

oakie dokie.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

It is happening to me to so it is most likely happening to everyone. It should be a quick fix at least.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yep, happened to me too. Should someone shoot a mod a PM?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I did one of those mod thread things. Not sure if that was right or not.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I did one of those mod thread things. Not sure if that was right or not.


Probably was. I would've suggested that but I forgot about it. I'm too used to doing it the "old fashioned" way. XD


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol. Maybe the "old fashioned" way would be faster.


----------



## inveritas (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm seeing a blank page too...did one of those mod threads yesterday!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

One of the super mods told me that they'll tell administrator for us.


----------



## inveritas (Jan 24, 2013)

Yay! :-D:-D


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol. Yea yea! I can't wait to submit a pic! :greenyay: <-----LOL


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

<(^-^)> Yes!!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

The guy who runs it is the same guy who owns this site. Apparently he is a working man with a family so things don't happen as soon as we'd like. We have to wait. Patience Grasshopper


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

it's fixed!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I know!!!! =d


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

registereduser said:


> The guy who runs it is the same guy who owns this site. Apparently he is a working man with a family so things don't happen as soon as we'd like. We have to wait. Patience Grasshopper


Lol, I really just wanted a reason to use that hilarious smiley. xD


----------



## inveritas (Jan 24, 2013)

registereduser said:


> The guy who runs it is the same guy who owns this site. Apparently he is a working man with a family so things don't happen as soon as we'd like. We have to wait. Patience Grasshopper


Ooh that's cool...wonder if he does programming for a living


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've noticed when I try to add a picture from my Linux work PC, nothing happens when I click submit photo. If I try from my Windows box at work or home, it pops up the select photo window just fine. This forum is anti-Linux! But pro-betta, so I forgive it.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

It's happening again. Has anyone been able to enter a photo for APRIL yet?


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I posted in the mod section about this yesterday, I have a really good photo and can't submit!


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

If you go to the tropical fish keeping site and go to the betta forums from there, it let me submit. I just had to go to the forum the round about way rather than through bettafish.com


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Worked for me too. Still weird that it won't let you upload from bettafish.com!


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I submitted one for MARCH, and it says I'm in April's. Oh Well. :-?
And has anyone noticed that the "more smilies" link does not work anymore? I can only use the smilies on the reply page. :'(


----------

